# LeMond's lawsuit



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

Did you see this on cyclingnews.com? Greg can't be too happy about this. Hope he doesn't take out his frustrations by going on a tirade about Lance doping. Sorry if that offends anyone, but I think I'd give more credit to Greg's claims about Lance if it didn't seem like sour grapes.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2005/feb05/feb02news

LeMond in court battle over accessories brand

By Tim Maloney European Editor

The St. Paul, Minnesota Pioneer Press newspaper reports that three-time Tour de France winner Greg LeMond is embroiled in a breach of contract lawsuit with New York mass market bike accessory manufacturer PTI Holding Inc. in a breach of contract suit in district court in St. Paul, Minnesota. 43 year old LeMond, who lives in nearby Medina, Minn.,* told a jury that "neither his stardom nor his marketing appeal has been eclipsed by Armstrong," in response to PTI Holding's claim that the lack of sales of LeMond-branded accessories was due to LeMond being eclipsed in the American public's mind by Lance Armstrong.*

LeMond explained further that he believed his "LeMond" brand could become a household name "like Calvin Klein" in testimony Monday. However, PTI Holdings saw things differently and abruptly dumped the LeMond deal after only three years.

Trek Bicycles, which holds the rights to LeMond's bicycle brand, tried unsuccessfully to market a Greg LeMond line of accessories in the late 1990's, and then agreed to allow LeMond to peddle his name elsewhere for an accessories product line. LeMond's longtime agent Warren Gibson brought in a deal with PTI for the LeMond brand of accessories, in which leMond was to be paid a guaranteed minimum of $500,000 a year through the 10-year contract. Three months after the agreement was official, LeMond and PTI offered the budding brand to Target Corp. Target execs were game, but they really wanted PTI to make low-end Target bike products. PTI then gave Target the exclusive to sell LeMond bike products alongside budget target-branded equipment from PTI.

However, in court proceedings, LeMond admitted that the contract he agreed to did not call for any specific marketing efforts, including television, magazine or billboard advertising to promote his mass-market brand of bike accessories. After three years of the ten year deal, PTI was not satisfied with the sales volume, and emailed LeMond in March 2003 offering a $1.1 million payment to terminate the deal because of *Lance Armstrong's "emergence as the dominant American cyclist."* In early 2002, PTI had replaced the LeMond accessories on Target's shelves with Schwinn bike accessories licensed from Pacific Cycles, owner of the Schwinn brand.

"I wanted to keep my name going long past my cycling career," said LeMond of his rationale to agree to sell his brand in discount retailers like Target and Costco, when the LeMond brand had only been sold in high-end bicycle dealers since the 1980's. According to the St. Paul Pioneer Press, LeMond told the jury how "he had hoped his accessory line would fill retailers' shelves and bring in $30 million to $50 million in revenue" and also agreed he took a "calculated risk" when he agreed to put his name and face on a low-end mass market bike line of helmets, pedals and gloves. But when consumers looked at the LeMond product, they didn't seem to bite. "Basically, it was a huge price difference for the same product," said LeMond, explaining that consumers weren't fooled, according to the Pioneer Press report. In court, LeMond claimed that PTI didn't try to develop markets in Europe and Asia for his branded products, where he believed his line would have been a success. However, sources at Trek Bicycles told Cyclingnews that when they marketed the LeMond accessories brand, it had very little sales success outside the USA.

LeMond told the St. Paul jury he hadn't been notified that his brand had been dropped until December 2002. PTI had also stopped making contracted payments to LeMond. LeMond's court battle with PTI Holding Inc. continues in St. Paul District Court with a jury trial expected to conclude sometime in February.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

That explains that. I always wondered why Lemond made decent bikes, but LeMond sold crappy bike junk at Target. It seems like yet another Lemond that makes the power wedge and the spin-class bikes... No wonder it is such a mess!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Greg is such a hero!*

Lemond like any other sport great has an ego issue.

However, bad products dont sell. why? Because, they suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

Or, so I had heard......Greg is also as noted suffering from sour grapes. Its not anybodys fault that he hauled Hinault up the Alps but his own. So much for that honor in team.


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

lspangle said:


> * told a jury that "neither his stardom nor his marketing appeal has been eclipsed by Armstrong," in response to PTI Holding's claim that the lack of sales of LeMond-branded accessories was due to LeMond being eclipsed in the American public's mind by Lance Armstrong.*
> 
> LeMond explained further that he believed his "LeMond" brand could become a household name "like Calvin Klein" in testimony Monday


Sour grapes?? Ya, it kinda sounds like that. However, it could also be taken a little out of context in that Greg might have been referring to PTI Holding's 'marketing' of LeMond products and not necessarily comparing himself to Lance???? If PTI marketed my products accordingly... ????

It was a SAD DAY when I saw LeMond at Target!! Right up there with Schwinn!!

JB


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Was this the crap sold at Target stores? Very cheap imported saddles, seatbags, jersey's and shorts sold a Target a couple of years ago...


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*Greg is a hero.*



ttug said:


> Its not anybodys fault that he hauled Hinault up the Alps but his own. So much for that honor in team.


It sounds to me like you missed the '85, '86, '89, and '90 Tours de France. 

In '85, LeMond followed Roche's wheel and rode away from Hinault. LeMond's DS ordered him not to pull and not to attack. Had he disobeyed orders, he would have easily won the '85 Tour. Showing character and team loyalty, LeMond complied with his DS and allowed Hinault to win his 5th Tour. For his loyalty, he was promised the '86 Tour.

In '86, Hinault launched numerous attacks on LeMond. LeMond was forced to chase Hinault with little help from his predominantly French, Hinault-loyal teammates. LeMond triumphed.

Don't get me wrong. Armstrong's a hero too -- a big hero, but, if you think Greg wasn't heroic, just imagine Lance being forced to chase down a fellow Postie on his own.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Actually......*



ElvisMerckx said:


> It sounds to me like you missed the '85, '86, '89, and '90 Tours de France.
> 
> In '85, LeMond followed Roche's wheel and rode away from Hinault. LeMond's DS ordered him not to pull and not to attack. Had he disobeyed orders, he would have easily won the '85 Tour. Showing character and team loyalty, LeMond complied with his DS and allowed Hinault to win his 5th Tour. For his loyalty, he was promised the '86 Tour.
> 
> ...


Greg also won a silver medal at the worlds on a track having very little if any track expeience before in competition. I do stand in awe of his accomplishments ON THE BIKE.

Off the bike, IMO, he is being unrealistic and at best deluded. I did watch the TDF those years with the required piss poor coverage that one endured with the Wide World of Sports etc etc So, yes, his actions at that time were heroic. He should have destroyed Hinault, Merckx would have.IMO Thats does not excuse the fact that he let his name get tied to very poor quality products and is grasping at straws.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

This looks like the usual conflict that occurs when agreements of this sort don't work out. Each side claims it is not their fault. The marketting firm says customers didn't want the product, and the licensee claims the marketing firm didn't try hard enough. 

Trying to sale commodity goods for a premium at a store that specializes in low cost goods is a rough business to get into, anyway.

Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*funny thing is*

his 'sour grapes' are directed at fellow cyclists and cycling which did nothing but good things for him. why not be pissed at the gun industry, his relative who shot him or something. Last I checked cycling didn't leave 40 BBs in his body. I understand that after his comeback everyone got faster (early 90's - start of serious doping) and he got slower
(mitochondrial myopathy most likely cause from lead BBs throught body or from trauma of shotgun wound) and without that he most likely would share LA's 6 TdF total but once again Greg, your anger is misdirected. You are biting the hand that feeds. I'm still a fan as you were an early hero but chill pal you are marring your legacy.


----------



## P-Quoddy (Oct 25, 2004)

lspangle said:


> Did you see this on cyclingnews.com? Greg can't be too happy about this. Hope he doesn't take out his frustrations by going on a tirade about Lance doping. Sorry if that offends anyone, but I think I'd give more credit to Greg's claims about Lance if it didn't seem like sour grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds like it's PTI that is the bad guy here. 
".... Lemond was to be paid a guaranteed minimum of $500,000 a year through the 10-year contract."

PTI signed a contract that guaranteed Greg $5 million. It was PTI who decided to sell the stuff in Target. When sales didn't explode, they wanted to get out with a one-time payment of $1.1 million. It was up to PTI to market the stuff properly in order to make the deal worth it to them. They failed to market properly, and now they're trying to get out of the contract.
Unless there was a clause in the contract nullifying it if sales didn't reach a certain level, they are legally bound to honor it. 
When riders or any pro athlete sign a contract, then don't perform as expected, the team still has to pay them. They can offer a trade, but the other team has to honor the original contract. They can cut the player from the roster to make room for another rider, but they have to still pay the player for sitting on his butt at home.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Yep, when you join the two bit architect hawking your name at Target you know you are a has been. The fact that just seeing his name on a box get's his rocks off is pretty pathetic. Maybe Tucks Medicated Pads would use his name on some medicinal ass whipes. Or 7-11 could offer a LeMond Special, a Big Gulp and a rat brain hot dog. 20 years from now we'll probably see a yellow stripe on the 'Lance Armstrong Colostomy Bag'. Sheesh!

And in other news, when she gets out of jail, Martha will be doing her own 'Apprentice' show. I wonder, will she say 'you're convicted' rather than 'you're fired'?

Ah, it is good to be reminded that the rich and famous can be pathetic loosers, just like everyone else. 

Gordon


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

It's a damn shame that with our national collective memory being short-term, this will be Lemond's legacy: Sour, bitter egotist who was jealous of Lance. He's a hero to a lot of cyclists (myself included) but he's become this crank that kvetches about LA with innuendo and rumor-this isn't how I like to think of him. Instead of remembering him as the first American to conquer Le Grand Boucle, or the man that won it by the narrowest margin, he'll be the cranky old has-been that pissed away his name.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Funny I did some work for PTI*

doing graphics foir kids helmets (PTI is Protective Technologies Incorporated) they do all the Schwinn Branded kid stuff as well. My fave project was the Spice Girls Bike Stuff.
I have a Girl Power bell on my MTB and 2 unused Spice Girl waterbottles. Never made production as a visual trick of the eye made it look like you could see Posh Spice's pubic hair through her dress. was an optical illusion but deemed too risky.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Cerddwyr said:


> Yep, when you join the two bit architect hawking your name at Target you know you are a has been. The fact that just seeing his name on a box get's his rocks off is pretty pathetic. Maybe Tucks Medicated Pads would use his name on some medicinal ass whipes. Or 7-11 could offer a LeMond Special, a Big Gulp and a rat brain hot dog. 20 years from now we'll probably see a yellow stripe on the 'Lance Armstrong Colostomy Bag'. Sheesh!
> 
> And in other news, when she gets out of jail, Martha will be doing her own 'Apprentice' show. I wonder, will she say 'you're convicted' rather than 'you're fired'?
> 
> ...



Gordon's on fire today. Good stuff. Lemond medicinal asswipes. They'd sell like hotcakes if you market it right!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

*I had more respect for Greg before I saw him*

comment on Lance a while back; showed absolutely no class. He just sounded bitter and jealous. Sad to hear his stuff's at Target; if it were absolutely everywhere else as well then that might not be bad, but I have barely noticed Lemond marketing since his retirement. Of course his fiasco with his original bike line didn't help. 

If he thinks he's still the number one US cyclist "name" he's just living in the past. Curious how the jury will go on that one. Gary Fisher's a bigger name now (and I'll bet far outsells Greg's line at Trek), let alone how well known Lance has become to the US public in general. While Greg's recovery from being shot by a gun was amazing, Lance tops him there, too. Lance does enjoy a table largely set by Lemond on the other hand.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*Great story!*



atpjunkie said:


> My fave project was the Spice Girls Bike Stuff.
> I have a Girl Power bell on my MTB and 2 unused Spice Girl waterbottles. Never made production as a visual trick of the eye made it look like you could see Posh Spice's pubic hair through her dress. was an optical illusion but deemed too risky.


That is seriously funny. You've got to post a picture of that waterbottle.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*will do.*

I'll take a pic ASAP. have 2 bottles 1 in Green and 1 in clear that turns blue when you put cold water in it. Posh (Mrs Beckham) has what appears to either be a camo or patterned minidress on and it is w/ a Olive base. one of the dark shapes (triangular) is right on target and the sheerness makes it look like you can see her legs through the dress right up to the happy place. You gotta see it.


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

*Wouldn't take F Lee Bailey...*

to prove that Greg isn't the top name in US cycling. I think 30 million Livestrong bracelets would be enough for the jury to make their decision against him.

Back in the day, Greag was the man. Without the Gunshot wound and rolling over to Fignon and Hinault, he could have won 7 TDF's. But he didn't.

He always came off like a whinner. Greg isn't as sexy as Armstrong either. Off the bike he can't compete with Lance, and on the bike. Well, he's not on the bike anymore. Good luck Greg, you're gonna need it.


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

jbrumm said:


> He always came off like a whinner. Greg isn't as sexy as Armstrong either. Off the bike he can't compete with Lance, and on the bike. Well, he's not on the bike anymore. Good luck Greg, you're gonna need it.


I was and still am a big Lemond fan (I got into cycling right when his career started taking off). It's easy to forget that he basically went to Europe alone and put America on the map cycling wise - he doesn't take a backseat to anyone on the bike (anyone who could outsprint Sean Kelly at World's . . .) As for sexy, Lance can't hold a candle to Dag Otto Lauritzen.

As for needing luck, he probably needs less than you might think.

From Cyclingnews.com

LeMond wins $3.46 million in lawsuit

By Tim Maloney, European Editor

On Friday, February 4, a jury in a St. Paul, Minnesota (USA) federal court ruled in favour of three-time Tour de France winner Greg LeMond in his breech of contract suit against PTI Holdings Inc. of New York. 43 year-old LeMond of Medina, was awarded $3.46 million dollars. According to LeMond's attorney Bill Pentelovitch, the award was based on an estimate of royalties LeMond would have received if the contract had been honoured by PTI.

In 2002, PTI dropped LeMond before his 10 year contract expired, and LeMond subsequently filed suit in 2003 for breach of contract. In court proceedings, LeMond introduced evidence of an e-mail from PTI, sent in March 2003 saying PTI wanted to end LeMond's contract with a $1.1 million buyout because of Lance Armstrong's "emergence as the dominant American cyclist."

At press time, there was no word whether PTI Holdings would appeal the award.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*your wait is over*

her's the spice stuff!


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*Brilliant!*



atpjunkie said:


> here's the spice stuff!


I'm straining my eyes, but I do see why they prevented mass production (the censor is a bit too cautious though, if you ask me). 

As for the Spice Girls, I find their lyrics deep and meaningful. A waterbottle like that would really complete my on-bike image. Instant street credibility!

*Girl Powah!*


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*too risky for*

a mega corp like PTI. can't take that kind of liability risk. Imagine the lawsuits, my daughter traumatized! haven't used them yet but my girlpower trail bell rocks my MTB.
Old school NorCal tradition of 1 piece of Girlie flair for your rig.


----------

